# Tempest is going to be a Disney dog!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tempest Just got a part in a Disney Movie called "Scoundrels". She will play a dog who barks at the mail man then steals his mail cart. They had several dogs there to audition and none of them could do what they wanted except Tempest. Tempest has done movie work before but a Disney film is awesome! I also picked up a major contract with the second largest Animal wrangling company in the us and he told me he has a ton of work for me locally. I have not done a lot of wrangling work lately because I have been busy but this contract will bring in a ton of work. He has a movie coming up with 35 dogs for a Christmas movie that will film in a few months. He wants me to be the dog wrangler for the movie and that will be lot of work and I am excited to get back to movie work. We shoot on Wednesday so wish Tempest luck this will be her first sole part in a movie.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats that i awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats is freaking awesome Lisa!!! GO Tempest! I know your very proud of her ..... 
I can't wait to read all the updates to this fantastic job!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Lisa congrats that's so frickin awesome I'm so excited for both of you. Tempest is an amazing girl I have no doubt she'll do you proud. Good luck even if you don't need it


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck Tempest!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats that is great.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats lisa, a disney movie that's awesome! ... if you ever want to borrow peggy, please let me know


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome. Break a leg Tempest!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sweet! good luck!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW Momma Lisa that's awesome! Way to go Tempest! Nothing like the actions of a Pit! 
Are they going to animate her???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I am excited Disney is just something great to have worked on. This is not an animated film so you will see Tempest in all her glory! lol 
All my well trained dogs are getting old I am going to need some new dogs for movie work! lol
I was thinking about getting a big bully because that is the type they look for the most, my dogs are are the small side and since Kaos died I do not have a big male to do the parts he did. I was looking at Lion Gate Bullies and he has some nice looking bullies that are correct looking or I might breed kaos's son for a larger APBT but that means I will have a whole litter. I don't know if I want to breed a whole litter for just one male, it's hard enough to find homes for APBT's. 

I want a larger dog around 70lbs or so but still functional and correct in structure and 20-23" tall. If you know of any correct bully kennels post them up! for the record most of you know what type of bully I would want please do not post incorrect kennels with bad structure I do not want a bully debate but if you know of a good kennel like Lion Gate post it


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

can you post a picture of tempest?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess not everyone knows what she looks like lol








































At a dock dogs competition


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome cant wait to see ur dog in the movie


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks guys I am excited Disney is just something great to have worked on. This is not an animated film so you will see Tempest in all her glory! lol
> All my well trained dogs are getting old I am going to need some new dogs for movie work! lol
> I was thinking about getting a big bully because that is the type they look for the most, my dogs are are the small side and since Kaos died I do not have a big male to do the parts he did. I was looking at Lion Gate Bullies and he has some nice looking bullies that are correct looking or I might breed kaos's son for a larger APBT but that means I will have a whole litter. I don't know if I want to breed a whole litter for just one male, it's hard enough to find homes for APBT's.
> 
> I want a larger dog around 70lbs or so but still functional and correct in structure and 20-23" tall. If you know of any correct bully kennels post them up! for the record most of you know what type of bully I would want please do not post incorrect kennels with bad structure I do not want a bully debate but if you know of a good kennel like Lion Gate post it


I know some!

not really sure about them (size) RCK Pitbull Kennels,XXL Red Nose Pitbulls,Pitbull puppies,Red Nose Pitbull Kennels,Red Nose Pitbull Puppies,XXL Pitbulls,Red Pitbull Kennels,Pitbull Terriers

Dejah Bleu Kennels - Blue Pit Bull Puppies For Sale !!!

They used ot have a big male but he passed on, just found out. They do have Bullseye though who is 65 pounds. Bryant's Red Devils Specializing in the Red Nose American Pit Bull Terrier

AJ's Reds - Breeding Red Nose American Pit Bull Terriers

i got more...here i come...

http://bluerockennels.com/

http://yorkkennels.com/

This one i even checked out because i like their male: Fame who is 23 inches: *http://www.shashankkennels.net/males.php

*I see alot with over 100 pound dogs (as always). and i don't think that's what your looking for. Iim still looking though......Lions Gate pits do seem more so likely what i think your looking for


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool. That's awesome - congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's one more

:: IRONKINGKENNELS.COM : pitbulls , blue pitbulls , pitbull puppies , pitbull kennels , pitbull farm , pitbull breeder


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome!! Great job Lisa you guys will do great I'm sure!!  Can't wait to see the movie  I'll take my nephews and niece they'll love it they keep saying they wish there were more movies with pits in it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! Score on the contract work! Can't wait to see the movie


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Homg!!!!!! So sweet! Ima definitely have to go see yayyy!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice work, Lisa. I can't wait to see her on screen!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Leonard and I were talking about maybe getting a rescue bully from the pound. Since I have no interest in breeding that type of dog a mixed breed will be fine. I just have to have a rescue group pull it from the pound so I can keep the dog intact. I do not want a neutered male even though we are not going to breed it. I will have to keep my eye out for a 7-8 month old bully. If anyone one knows of one that needs rescuing I wouldn't mind paying shipping.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats just [email protected] No business like show business as they say. Way to GO! Knock it outta the park.... I would say good luck, but you don't need it... Your already blessed


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS! That is so awesome! I wish I could get involved with something like that! Keep us posted!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite dog in the world.
Like a stalking ex-boyfriend I periodically check on her and her videos, just to see ner absolute perfection. 

Can someone please explain what wrangling is? In a canine sense.

Its turning out to be an amazing spring isnt it Deb?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! OMG Lisa!! You go girl! Congrats to you and Tempest! When you can, please tell us what the name of the movie is and when it'll be released! I'm definately going to see it, with or without the kids!!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Leonard and I were talking about maybe getting a rescue bully from the pound. Since I have no interest in breeding that type of dog a mixed breed will be fine. I just have to have a rescue group pull it from the pound so I can keep the dog intact. I do not want a neutered male even though we are not going to breed it. I will have to keep my eye out for a 7-8 month old bully. If anyone one knows of one that needs rescuing I wouldn't mind paying shipping.


I can help you there!!! I'll PM you today so please look for it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

K i messaged you! The dogs are in NM btw


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I couldn't really find a place that had unfixed dogs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome Lisa ! Tempest looks so freaking pretty on that dock dogs pic with you. If you breed a bigger lower drive Bully I would take a female =) Bernie would be perfect for what you are looking for I started to lean him out he is at 78 pounds 22 inches tall. He'll be a year old in 2 months so my guess is that by the time he is two he is going to get to 80 pounds lean!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

How totally awesome is that?? Congrats!!


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol congrats party time ? lol good luck =] this is great. cant wait to see it ^__^
:woofarty over here woof woof :woof:
lol sorry . just made me really happy

:hammer:


jmejiaa said:


> Awesome. Break a leg Tempest!!!!


lol no .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> My favorite dog in the world.
> Like a stalking ex-boyfriend I periodically check on her and her videos, just to see ner absolute perfection.
> 
> Can someone please explain what wrangling is? In a canine sense.
> ...


lol Tempest has her fan club for sure  Wrangling is what the animal trainers on set are called. That is probably the easiest way to explain it. Animal wrangling can be every animal from horses and dogs to flys and bugs.

I looked in our adopt a bull section and pmed about meeko maybe he can be a movie dog


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*way togo*

way to go Lisa!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

GO TEMPEST! I'll for sure see this movie to root him on!


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Way to go, Tempest!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

wow that is awesome lisa. glad to see that your hard work will get noticed by the masses. congrats to you and tempest on the big role. i am sure she will do great!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's fantastic! Congrats to both you & Temptest!!


----------

